# Break out of the $300 lock Blu-ray prices



## lightclouds (Feb 24, 2008)

:nerd:It is said that Blu-ray prices will stay above $300 in the future, but still many of the prices beak out of the $300 lock Blu-ray prices.:jiggy:


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

That sure would be nice. It's been almost a year now since the death of HDDVD and we've yet to have any HD disk content near the price of HDDVD. Today I read an article stating that DVD is still (obviously) the predominant format, but it is picking up even more momentum over blue-ray. This is a really sad case where the consumer lost out big time. With Comcast announcing a 250 gig cap on downloads I hope the trend for cheap blue ray is real.


----------



## Toolatecrew (Jul 10, 2008)

Player prices have already fallen far below $300. The problem is software prices.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sadly HD DVD lost as the hardware used in there players was cheaper to manufacture. Blu Ray costs are not going to come down much more than they have due to the cost of there design. However that said I have seen many particular the Samsung players sell for under the $299 price mark here in Canada on many ocations so I would think they would be less than that in the US.


----------



## lightclouds (Feb 24, 2008)

Toolatecrew said:


> Player prices have already fallen far below $300. The problem is software prices.


Are there any other reasons?


----------

